# Two Paramedics on a round-the-world trip want to visit other EMS-Systems



## Janbo (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey 
We are Marie&Jan (23,24), a paramedic couple from germany. In September we have started our round-the-world- trip with the mission: How does EMS-Systems in other countrys work? We started a blog (travelmedics.eu , actually in german but we are going to translate it in english, as well) to visit and interview other paramedics, write a fact sheet and about our experiences.

*Maybe there is someone who wants to show us his emergency medical system and meet up. We would like to get to know about your education, how your ambulance looks like (equipment etc.) and how your daily work is like. If it is possible it would be also great to do an intership. *

Right now we are in Thailand, but we want to go to: Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Indonesia, India, Nepal, China, Japan, Australia, New Zealand, South America, US, Canada, Tanzania... (Maybe to other countries) 

In our opinion we can learn a lot from other EMS-systems to improve our view of the job. It would be great to have a world wide connection to other paramedics. 
So if you want to know something more about us, the project or you want to show us your system, please feel free to contact us, it would be a great pleasure for us.

Greetings from Chiang Mai,
Marie and Jan


----------



## mgr22 (Oct 15, 2017)

You might want to contact Benjamin Gilmour, who did something similar and wrote a book about it. Google "Paramedico" for more information. Tschüss!


----------



## Merck (Jan 6, 2018)

Feel free to PM me if you're coming to Canada (British Columbia).  I can probably point you in the right direction.
Have fun!


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 8, 2018)

Where in the US are you looking to go?  as they say, if you've seen one EMS system, you've seen one EMS system.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 21, 2018)

Täg
Las Vegas is waiting for you.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 22, 2018)

If you find your way to Ohio in the US let me know.


----------



## Janbo (Feb 14, 2018)

SandpitMedic said:


> Täg
> Las Vegas is waiting for you.


Thanks for your reply! We will be in Las Vegas in the end of March.


----------



## Janbo (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies! In the U.S we will be in California, Nevada, Utah


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 20, 2018)

Y'all ought to come to Houston on the way through.


----------



## AZEMSPRO (Feb 21, 2018)

Everyone around me. Come to Arizona!


----------

